# Looking for advice before buying DOPE snowpants



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

There’s another thread on dope outerwear. The people in that thread ended up being pretty disappointed in the quality and waterproofing after a season


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Patagonia, Volcom, 686, 32


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

FlyLow. 

You get what you pay for. In this case, a damn good pair of pants that will last multiple seasons.









Women's Ski Pants and Bibs | Flylow Gear Pants


Explore our stylish women's ski pants and bibs designed and tested by passionate skiers with functionality, durability, and performance in mind.




flylowgear.com


----------



## DanniB (Dec 27, 2021)

Thanks everyone! I am definitely going to checkout these!

and the other forum.

Cheers


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Dope clothing got that 10 year old twintip rider wibe..


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Good chance that any brand who's only presence is Instagram and Amazon is likely Alibaba garbage.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

32 TM-3 bibs are currently half off, and are excellent. Easily the beat pants I've ever rode in.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Last I knew the guy doing 32 came from L1. If so, good shit.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Nivek said:


> Last I knew the guy doing 32 came from L1. If so, good shit.


That's cool. Used to love L1. The articulated fit of the TM-3 moves with my body very well. They are well tailored.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

WigMar said:


> 32 TM-3 bibs are currently half off, and are excellent. Easily the beat pants I've ever rode in.


Where? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

smellysell said:


> Where?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Here


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

WigMar said:


> Here


Damn, I haven't been an XXS since I was 6.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

smellysell said:


> Damn, I haven't been an XXS since I was 6.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Haha! Sorry I didn't notice that they only had XXS. Definitely not for us.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

WigMar said:


> 32 TM-3 bibs are currently half off, and are excellent. Easily the beat pants I've ever rode in.


They got insulation and a liner or just 1 layer of Gortex?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

thecadgod said:


> Where? They got insulation and a liner or just 1 layer of Gortex?


I was wrong. Only the XXS is on sale unfortunately. There's some insulation in the body but the legs have a mesh lining.


----------

